
The Inside Story of a Small Software Acquisition (2007) - rfreytag
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2007/09/16/inside-story-small-software-acquisition-1-of-3/
======
ternbot
...."Knowing how to market software, which I’m convinced is some kind of
freaky black art..."

